# Leviticus 23, Feast Days, and the Sabbath



## Dearly Bought (Aug 24, 2009)

A simple reading of Leviticus 23 in English seems to leave one with the impression that the weekly Sabbath is being listed among several commanded "feast days." Is this an accurate understanding of the text?

If so, does the feast day aspect apply to the New Covenant Sabbath?

If so, please explain with possible applications.

(To provide some context, I'm going to be teaching on the Sabbath and hospitality next Lord's Day for our Sabbath School and I fully affirm the WCF understanding of the 4th Commandment.)


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 25, 2009)

I believe God is just reminding them of the 4th commandment and the whole of it's definition (what must and must not be done). Within the rest of the feasts there are sabbaths which are not the 4th commandment but have the same definition as the 4th. Knowing what the 4th demanded gave them instructions on how to behave during the feasts.  I could be totally wrong on that one though!


----------



## TimV (Aug 25, 2009)

The day of atonement is one of those feast days, and you can't eat anything, so letting context interpret things, those days along with the weekly sabbath are perhaps in modern American English more properly days of assembly.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Aug 25, 2009)

bump


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 25, 2009)

> Numbers 28
> 
> 1And the LORD spake unto Moses, saying,
> 
> ...



I understand this to be some of the ceremonies that were connected with the sabbath under the Old Testament ceremonial law.



> Colossians 2:16
> 
> 16Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink, or in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon, or of the sabbath days:



When the Holy Spirit, speaking through Paul, says not to judge he is speaking to an audience of early Christians, many coming out of the period where God was dealing mainly with Israel but was now expanding His plan to redemption, as He planned from the beginning, to everyone. There were attempts to entangle new believers, particularly those with some Jewish ancestry into the Old Testament system of ceremonial laws and civil law given to Israel as "a church under age."

Paul is not speaking to abrogating the fourth commandment (Remember the Sabbath Day, to Keep it Holy) but the ceremonies that went along with certain Sabbath days.


----------

